
Canopy Financial Accused Of Serious Financial Fraud, Investors Burned - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/24/canopy-financial-accused-of-serious-financial-fraud-investors-burned/
======
kebaman
Amazing. Can't wait to find out who did what.

